# Selling eggs abroad.......



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello everyone

I just wondered if had any information about selling eggs abroad? Me and dp had a failed EGG SHARE/IVF/ICSI in July... We've come to the conclusion selling your eggs abroad is no different to an egg share cycle really?, in principle.....

We were wondering what it would entail.... Is it wise.... What happens.... How much the eggs are sold for.... stuff like that really. We had a horrible experience at LWC with our egg share and im soooo so so frightened about going through the treatment again.... just looking at all the options really. Very scared.....

 TO EVERYONE xxxxxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi there,

Infertility patients in need of donor eggs abroad use egg donors at foreign clinic.  We don't "buy eggs" like you do at the grocers.. ie per egg.  Donors don't "sell" their eggs as if they can set a price.  You are matched with a donor after sometimes waiting on a list for an available donor.  Depending on the country and it's laws donors are giving a small compensation for their time, the drugs they must take, the surgical removal of the eggs and the risk they take in doing this for the recipient. It is only in the USA ( so far I believe)  that this has become a free market system, where some women are able to charge what they like for eggs and then I would agree it is more selling then donating.

Egg donation is very different then egg sharing.  Egg sharing would be for example when a couple who need IVF due to bad sperm but have good eggs will do an egg share in order to reduce their own cost of the treatment.  This became popular in UK after the anonymity laws changed as there then was a serious lack of donors of eggs, worse then before. 

With egg donation sometimes the eggs are split by 2 or 3 recipients if she has plenty of eggs to offer and if the recipients can be co-ordinated at the same time.  Usually and hopefully the clinic tells you that this is the procedure they employ.

A general range of price in Europe of IVF with donor egg including her meds would be about 4,000 to 8,000 euros from the places I know of.

I hope that helps answer your question.
b123


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Evette, the reason why it is illegal to profit from donating eggs in this country is because, to make it a profit making business would encourage women to unneccesarily undergo a process which is potentially dangerous. In a way, it is a bit different when you need IVF yourself ans you would need to undergo it anyway - which is, I guess why egg sharing is acceptable. 

Sorry you had a bad experience at your previous clinic. Have you thought about looking at other clinics for egg share? There are a couple in the London area and, I am sure, you could check clinic reviews here to find out whether a different one was more suitable for you.

C~x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello Evette
There is a clinic in Czech Republic that is very cheap for IVF TX around £2000 a go with your stim drugs, its called Reprofit International , so you could keep all your eggs for your self. 
Only thing is you will need to stay over there for a couple of weeks as you will get all your scans included in price.  Or you could price up IVF TX at different clinics in Prague and commute with Easyjet.
At the right time of year the accommodation is cheap in Brno where Reprofit is based and flights if booked weeks in advance are also very cheap with budget airline Ryanair who flight direct from Stanstead. 
The girls on the thread would be happy to give you any info.
Xx
Karen


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

hi again Evette... sorry I did not see your signature when posting to you before.  I did not realize it was you donating some of your eggs rather then wanting to receive.  The suggestion from Babycrazy is very good one.  Might be better to keep your own eggs and have them available for FET in future if needed.  Sorry also you had a bad experience before with the share.  
b123


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thankyou all for you're advice  


BEST WISHES &   to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

